# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  giúp e cách cài đặt Oracle 11g Release 2 trên windows 7 Ultimate

## saobang68

các cao thủ giúp em với. hôm nay e cài thằng oracle database 11g release 2 trên windows 7 nhưng ko được làm theo hướng dẫn search trên mạng nhưng e cứ cài đến bước 4 là nó cứ đơ ra e chờ cả buổi mà nó cứ đang running ở bước 4 làm lại mấy lần vẫn thế mong các cao thủ giúp đỡ

----------


## Alpenliebe

bạn phải chắc chắn là cài đặt đúng phiển bản 32bit hoặc 64bit
bạn tham khảo cách cài đặt ở đây:
http://vinasupport.com/blog/index.php/2010/06/cai-dat-oracle-11g-tren-windows/

----------


## phimbovn

e cài bản windows 32 bit. e đã trường hợp đặt thuốc tính compatibility là vista nhưng vẫn chưa được. e gủi anh bản word chứa hình ảnh cài đặt anh xem giúp em.
http://www.mediafire.com/?ot5zzi0z2x2

----------

